# Friend's 3 Series Detailed



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

A good friend of mine bought this car and wanted it looking mint as soon as possible so I gave it a full detail for him!

Ok well first off I tackled the wheels which were only about a week old so didn't need much however still got the same treatment any other wheel would to ensure a good clean. Firstly IronX was sprayed on to any brake dust or ground in dirt to make cleaning easier.










Then I foamed the wheel with an APC mix and started to clean using a variety of brushes. And pressure washed down.




























Clean inside and out and beading already










Then I tackled the arches with superdegreaser and agitated and allowed to dwell for a minute then pressure washed off.



















The car was then foamed for the pre wash and while it was breaking down all the dirt and grime I went around the car with APC diluted 1:8 and a detailing brush to ensure no dirt was hiding in between panels or under rubber seals.









































































The engine bay was due a clean so got the degreaser out again and agitated and then rinsed off with low pressure. Will show the after picture of the engine bay now so you can see the before and after easier too.





































Next was the door shuts and what a mess the previous owner had made of these, they must have just gotten a brush and slapped on the grease. I went over and over each one and took off as much excess as I could and left some on so that it wouldn't be squeaky etc.





































The car was then given a wash with the two bucket method and a lambwool mitt. After the wash the car was then de tarred with AS Tardis, Fallout was removed with Iron X and then the car was clayed incase there was any left over contaminants.



















The car was then brought inside and washed with my new drying cloth which when I opened it my mum asked me, "why did you buy a fluffy blanket?" lol









Then I inspected the paint with Halogen lights and cracked on with the paint correction using the following pads and polishes:
Menzerna Fast Gloss
Menzerna Power Gloss
Menzerna Intensive
Menserna Super Finish
Chemical Guys Hex logic Yellow, Orange, and Green pads.
Here are some befores, some 50/50s and some afters



























































































Then there were some pretty bad bootlid scratches caused from a woman setting the handbag on the bootlid likely looking for the keys! Who says lady owner is always a good thing? Lol



















Then after quite a bit of polishing it was corrected 




























Befores of one of the sides




























50/50























































Then after all the polishing and glazing was finished (Poorboys black hole applied on a Black Hex pad)




























Then the wax of choice was Vic's Concours and 2 Layers was applied and the wheels got 3 layers of poorboys wheel sealant and here are the afters 



































































































































































Thanks for viewing  :wave:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice work mate..

and nice location for after shots.. is that your house? (noticed a few of your shots there) looks like a nice location.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Crackin job matey looks smart,

not sure on the purple calipers though


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> nice work mate..
> 
> and nice location for after shots.. is that your house? (noticed a few of your shots there) looks like a nice location.


Yeah thats my house, is a good place for the photos! Thanks man 

Should hopefully be detailing my new Integra Type R this weekend or next and will have it up soon cant wait to have it done!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

jay_bmw said:


> Crackin job matey looks smart,
> 
> not sure on the purple calipers though


Cheers, I think its cool! The car looks great now it has went through alot of carbon upgrades and twin pipes!


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> not sure on the purple calipers though


Was thinking that myself 

Done a good job there mate, looks real nice ! Very tasty motor too.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice job there, currently battling with the rock hard paint of a 3 series as well.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nicely done mate, big improvement, love the wheels:thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great job mate, some lovely corrections, car looked fantastic too in the afters (well, before the bits were added anyway but just my opinion) :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great job done there. I actually quite like the purple calipers looks quite cool agaisnt them gorgeous wheels!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice job on the paint fella

Adrian just a head's up on the brush you used for the wheel front's,it will scratch the bejeepers out of any wheel,as I found this out on my own wheel's,it's used for arches now lol


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

fantastic job..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job buddy.


----------



## chris100 (May 20, 2011)

not to sure on the spoilers hes added, but I really love those dark purple calipers. great job mate


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

paulmc08 said:


> Nice job on the paint fella
> 
> Adrian just a head's up on the brush you used for the wheel front's,it will scratch the bejeepers out of any wheel,as I found this out on my own wheel's,it's used for arches now lol


Yeah I don't know why I used that brush I usually use a microfiber wash mitt! Thanks again everyone


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

spot on job mate on a lovely 335d, bet its quick is it??


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

si hoc said:


> spot on job mate on a lovely 335d, bet its quick is it??


Yeah he let me take it a spin before I started working on it! Would be just as quick as my DC5 integra R, has a mental noise from the new pipes, sounds like a hurricane coming lol!


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Are they stock BMW alloys or aftermarkets with BMW centre caps? They look AWESOME 

Very nice car! and a good level of correction!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Jamie_M said:


> Are they stock BMW alloys or aftermarkets with BMW centre caps? They look AWESOME
> 
> Very nice car! and a good level of correction!


They're aftermarket, made by VMR! They are pretty similar to CSL wheels but only I think they are better, IIRC the rears are 9.5 wide :argie:

Thanks


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Great job, loving the wheels.


----------



## RedTim (May 10, 2011)

Fantastic results - great car and colour, and those wheels! I hope your mate was very grateful!!!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice detail. Looks brilliant. 

I like the brake calipers in that purple colour. What paint is it?


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job mate,well done


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely job mate .. Love that blue colour amazing how it comes up looking too after a bit of therapy ..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work that wheels look amazing are they 19 inch suit the car the paint correction looks good, and a stunning house and garden great for showing the car at it's best worth the efffort


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice work, a total transformation, the BMW Uber hard paint is good for allowing you to really work the paint to get rid of those annoying scratches. Lovely looking E90 too. :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work!.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

A fine engined 3 series there! A rare 335d with no i-drive - I spent AGES looking for one without it as I cannot stand it (apart from the very latest versions).

Not sure about some of the mods but it does pretty much "work" overall. Great job on it too! Oh and a nice house as well!

One area on my 335d I haven't sorted is the engine bay - you've done a great job to that one.


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

great job. great wheels on 335d, I like them a lot


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Great job. Love the car love the colour. IMO car looked good in original form not sure about the add ons


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning work - love the car and colour too :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Great work!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a very nice car, great detail on a great car.

The wheels really stand out on the 3 series, good choice.

Your house and location looks very nice indeed.


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

That looks great. I like the shot against the Lorry too.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I have a serious stiffy for those wheels!!

What are they?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

The wheels/insanely low profile tyres don't do it for me and the reg pate font looks chavvy but definitely great in every other way!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Mint turnaround, vrm wheels look great on most cars they have a very good range available.


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> A fine engined 3 series there! A rare 335d with no i-drive - I spent AGES looking for one without it as I cannot stand it (apart from the very latest versions).
> 
> Not sure about some of the mods but it does pretty much "work" overall. Great job on it too! Oh and a nice house as well!
> 
> One area on my 335d I haven't sorted is the engine bay - you've done a great job to that one.


I may be wrong but I don't believe it is an actual 335d as the twin exhausts were an add on and in one of the pictures of the original detail they don't appear to be there.

Fantastic work on the detail though and your results are getting better and better.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

neo8047 said:


> I may be wrong but I don't believe it is an actual 335d as the twin exhausts were an add on and in one of the pictures of the original detail they don't appear to be there.
> 
> Fantastic work on the detail though and your results are getting better and better.


Unless the pipes were removed to be cleaned?

It's looks VERY similar to my engine but does lack a part on the left hand side as you look at it (not sure what it is) - possibly a 330d with a 335d exhaust conversion?!










Off to check my own engine now...!


----------



## leggy99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice looking car, loving the wheels as well


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing work, love the finish :argie::argie:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Cheers everyone, kind of forgot about this thread


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking work.:argie: But was anyone else expecting a "Friends" Series 3 box set being cleaned and waxed?

Agreed with the comments, house is very nice. Why so many cars though?










Lastly, im afraid that exhaust has killed the looks from the back for me...

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmmm - definitely added on! What engine was it originally the OP? 330d? 325d?

Prefer my Beemers a bit more OEM.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Great work on the detail. The pipes and illegal plates ruin it for me though and start to make it look chav.


----------



## audicruiser (Apr 23, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> Hmmm - definitely added on! What engine was it originally the OP? 330d? 325d?
> 
> Prefer my Beemers a bit more OEM.


The reg comes back as a 330d. looks a nice car, cleaned up well. Not a fan of badging cars as something there not though.. If you look at the 5 of the 335 badge it's higher where its been added in


----------

